# A Special Easter - what are you going to listen?



## GioCar

This is a special year for Christianity, since the Easter Day (April 20) will be the same for all three primary divisions (Catholicism, Eastern Orthodoxy and Protestantism).

This happens once every 4/5 years.

Since the Eastern Orthodox Church follows the Julian calendar, their Easter usually falls some days or even weeks after the Catholic/Protestant one.

To celebrate, I will listen to


----------



## PetrB

GioCar said:


> This is a special year for Christianity, since the Easter Day (April 20) will be the same for all three primary divisions (Catholicism, Eastern Orthodoxy and Protestantism).
> 
> This happens once every 4/5 years.
> 
> Since the Eastern Orthodox Church follows the Julian calendar, their Easter usually falls some days or even weeks after the Catholic/Protestant one.


You made it read, a bit, like the Catholics and Protestants were using different calendars 

It gets even more interesting when the Jewish Passover (Pesach), is in synch with the others; this is a strong reminder of the common connectivity about this spring observation and why it is most likely on this date -- too, for some hundreds of years a.c.e., spring was also the beginning of "the New Year.")

"The Passover begins on the 15th day of the month of Nisan, which typically falls in March or April of the Gregorian calendar. Passover is a spring festival, so the 15th day of Nisan *begins on the night of a full moon after the northern vernal equinox.*

Hmmm. These spring holidays are either on the day immediately after the full moon of the northern vernal equinox, or the Christian Sabbath immediately following the first full moon after the northern vernal equinox. Coincidence? Naaaaaw


----------



## Xaltotun

I will celebrate this Easter by listening to Bach's Matthäuspassion (Klemperer), Dvorak's Stabat Mater (Sinopoli) and Couperin's Lecons de Tenebres (Les Arts Florissants), among other things.


----------



## GioCar

PetrB said:


> You made it read, a bit, like the Catholics and Protestants were using different calendars
> 
> It gets even more interesting when the Jewish Passover (Pesach), is in synch with the others; this is a strong reminder of the common connectivity about this spring observation and why it is most likely on this date -- too, for some hundreds of years a.c.e., spring was also the beginning of "the New Year.")
> 
> "The Passover begins on the 15th day of the month of Nisan, which typically falls in March or April of the Gregorian calendar. Passover is a spring festival, so the 15th day of Nisan *begins on the night of a full moon after the northern vernal equinox.*
> 
> Hmmm. These spring holidays are either on the day immediately after the full moon of the northern vernal equinox, or the Christian Sabbath immediately following the first full moon after the northern vernal equinox. Coincidence? Naaaaaw


Oh, don't they use different calendars? Really?



Joking aside, I'm sorry for my English... 

It's much more infrequent for (the beginning of) Pesach to coincide with all Easter days. Yes, this would be quite an Event!


----------



## Vaneyes

I'll be organizing a peanut hunt for squirrels, a carrot hunt for rabbit, and dining on ham & scalloped potatoes...accompanied by a French Red. 

Music will probably include Scherchen Mahler 2 (rec. 1958), and HvK Verdi Requiem (rec. 1984).


----------



## PetrB

I've found staying up for twenty-four hours, ringing a Tibetan bell, and, for instance, putting Morton Feldman's _Piano and String Quartet on repeat play (or any number of different pieces might do)_ a perfectly alright way to observe both the vernal / autumnal equinox and the winter / summer solstice.


----------



## violadude

I'll be listening to Ancient Babylonian music recreations in worship of the fertility goddess, Ishtar (where we get the name Easter).


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> I'll be listening to Ancient Babylonian music recreations in worship of the fertility goddess, Ishtar (where we get the name Easter).


"worship of the fertility goddess, Ishtar (where we get the name Easter)"
..._well, that's Spring for ya'_

(Haughty) "Sniff," then _*"Pagan!"*_

Have a good one, and of course, "be safe."


----------



## Morimur

I will listen to Bach, who's art was devoted to GOD, a sworn enemy of Ishtar and all other idols. :angel:


----------



## science

Ishtar, huh? 

I will go to the old midnight service at the local Orthodox church and hear the music there! I don't know what I'll do the next day. Marie Keyrouz' "Chant Byzantin" album is my favorite album of Paschal music. I might listen to Bach's St. John Passion, pagan though it is with all those violins and whatnot, just because I like the music.


----------



## Celloman

On Good Friday, I will listen to Penderecki's _St. Luke Passion_. On Easter, I will listen to Bach's Easter Oratorio - and maybe, Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony.


----------



## techniquest

Although it's not 'religious music', I will listen to Mahler's 2nd Symphony (Resurrection), just like I do every Easter.


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> "worship of the fertility goddess, Ishtar (where we get the name Easter)"
> ..._well, that's Spring for ya'_
> 
> (Haughty) "Sniff," then _*"Pagan!"*_
> 
> Have a good one, and of course, "be safe."


Point of information - not the goddess Ishtar but an English goddess - quote, Easter comes from Old English ēastre ; of Germanic origin and related to German Ostern and east; perhaps from Ēastre, the name of a goddess associated with spring.

But you don't commemorate Woden every Wednesday, do you, PetrB?  Or Mars in March?

We will be listening to Vivaldi's Stabat Mater from our new boxed set as we drive to church for the Good Friday liturgy. And I hope to listen to some Russian Orthodox church music on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Selby

I will be listening to my son getting cavities.


----------



## clara s

GioCar said:


> Oh, don't they use different calendars? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, I'm sorry for my English...
> 
> It's much more infrequent for (the beginning of) Pesach to coincide with all Easter days. Yes, this would be quite an Event!


well, your english is fine

because many countries especially Orthodox, follow different calendars in civil (political) and church life.

1. The Catholics, Protestant and Greek Orthodox churches, all use the Gregorian calendar

2. Orthodox churches like Bulgaria and Romania use a revised Julian calendar

3. Orthodox churches that are called Old calendar ones, like Russia and Serbia follow the old Julian calendar.

And here is the interesting point.

The Orthodox churches that use Gregorian calendar or the revised Julian calendar,
they did not revise their Easter celebration, that's why all Orthodox churches in all 3 cases,
celebrate Easter always together.

And of course the use of different calendars is the reason why there is the difference
in Easter dates between Orthodox and Catholics/Protestans.

Of course the subject is more complicated, if we take in mind the Metonic cycle,
if we also see which of the 2 calendars is used for calculating the spring equinox, etc etc.

Now, regarding Jewish Passover, PetrB is right, but the subject needs long discussions.

oh yes, I must think what music is my favourite for these days


----------



## Vaneyes

Ahh *Ishtar*, that 40 Megaton starring Beatty & Hoffman.


----------



## PetrB

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I will listen to Bach, who's art was devoted to GOD, a sworn enemy of Ishtar and all other idols. :angel:


Update: Ishtar is now AKA _Mary,_ you know, Jesus' mum.


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> Update: Ishtar is now AKA _Mary,_ you know, Jesus' mum.


In your opinion.
:tiphat: Lope de Aguirre, I think Bach is a very good idea. Thank you.


----------



## DrKilroy

For today I planned some of my favourite masses, that is Bach's Mass in B minor (Herreweghe), Mozart's Missa Brevis "Organ Solo" K 259 (not sure about the performers) and Guillaume de Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame (Peres/Ensemble Organum).

For tomorrow I have Bach's Saint Matthew Passion (Herreweghe) and Pergolesi's Stabat Mater (Pierlot/Ricercar Consort).

On Saturday I shall not listen to anything.

On Easter, there is some time reserved for Bach's Oster Oratorium (Herreweghe of course!) and Handel's Messiah (Christie).


Best regards, Dr


----------



## hpowders

No special listening.

I may go out for brunch: They are advertising a special on scrambled Easter eggs and ham.

It promises to be a very colorful presentation.


----------



## millionrainbows

I've got some Russian Eastern Orthodox chants I'm gonna dig out.


----------



## Ingélou

Good Friday: we listened to Vivaldi's Stabat Mater coming back from church. It never fails to move me. The music and the Latin words fit so sublimely with the deep emotions expressed. To see your child suffer & die, and yourself not able to help... 
Remember, if you would, Christians & other minorities persecuted by hostile regimes, and all prisoners of conscience round the world.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sunday will be full of activities - our church's Easter breakfast, the morning service, then having the family over for dinner - that I won't have much time for listening. But if I'm lucky and get up early enough, I'll try to listen to Telemann's Death is Swallowed up in Victory. That usually gets the blood flowing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ingélou said:


> To see your child suffer & die, and yourself not able to help...
> .


I'm reminded of a story Ravi Zacharias told of meeting with a Muslim cleric who was responsible for instigating several suicide attacks. When he was ushered in to see the cleric, his aides told Mr. Zacharias he could only ask one question. Instead of a question, this statement came to him: "Until we receive the son God has provided for us, we will be offering our own sons on the battlefield of this world for possessions and territory."

The cleric was silent. But as Mr. Zacharias left, the man came to his side and said, "You're a good man."

It is food for thought in this time.


----------



## messadivoce

Old time Easter music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Easter: an old celebration of fertility, sex, renewal and spring traditionally symbolised by the rabbit (well, they "bonk a lot" as my mum says, but in ancient Egypt it was the hare which was the symbol!) and the egg. A tradition that has been around for well over 4000 (perhaps even 5000) years and common to MANY ancient religions each with their own goddess of spring and fertility (good old Ishtar has been mentioned already as the Babylonian goddess, and Ingélou has mentioned some other ones). 

So, to celebrate I will go listen to some music associated with spring (even though it's actually autumn where I live.)  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ingélou said:


> Point of information - not the goddess Ishtar but an English goddess - quote, Easter comes from Old English ēastre ; of Germanic origin and related to German Ostern and east; perhaps from Ēastre, the name of a goddess associated


Well, they are simply other names for the goddess of the same thing. Even related in the language, which is more than you can say about the different names for the same deities in Greek and Roman mythology.


----------



## hreichgott

Beethoven Op. 10 no. 3 for me this Easter. He didn't write it for the purpose but it has the right emotional narrative.


----------



## Ingélou

millionrainbows said:


> I've got some Russian Eastern Orthodox chants I'm gonna dig out.


Thanks a million, million! :tiphat: Great idea - it spurred me on to look and I found :angel: one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Handel's Messiah of course. Both the standard version and the Dublin version. I have a standard version sung in German coming in the mail (Richter), and I might pull out my 1751 version (all male, Higgenbottom).


----------



## cjvinthechair

Penderecki - Resurrection Piano Concerto
Grundman - Resurrection Oratorio
Cummings - Symphonic Alleluias
Rubbra - Sinfonia Sacra
Hristic - Resurrection Oratorio

Happy Easter to all !


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: Mass


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, they are simply other names for the goddess of the same thing. Even related in the language, which is more than you can say about the different names for the same deities in Greek and Roman mythology.


This is sweeping! In that most pagan religions have an earth or fertility goddess, maybe. But very little is known about 'Eastre', in contrast to Ishtar/Ashtoreth. And how do you mean 'related in the language'? Ishtar is Assyrian, which is a Semitic language. 'Eastre' etc is Germanic for East & comes from the Indo-European family of languages.

Anyway, my point is that the derivation of a word does not mean that we have to follow the religion of the derivation: we don't worship Woden on Wednesdays. Yes, the Church made use of a pre-existing Spring festival for Pasch/Easter & remnants of that are left in Easter Bunnies, egg rolling etc. But so what? Christianity is based on an actual event that took place near the Jewish Passover, and Mary was a suffering actual woman, not a fertility goddess.

Happy Easter! Feel free to enjoy music inspired by eggs and bunnies and fertility, and I'll enjoy music inspired by the Risen Lord:





 ---- Christ Rising Again by John Sheppard (1515-1558)





 ------ Christ Rising Again by William Byrd (c1540-1623)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## millionrainbows

And now, for something completely different:


----------



## clara s

stabat mater Pergolesi and Palestrina

also Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Easter festival overture

I love this piece because in this, you can feel the spirit of the whole Easter liturgy

I wish a Happy Easter to all friends in TC

and may Christ's resurrection brings peace to everybody's heart


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


>


excellent and very powerful


----------



## millionrainbows

Ingélou said:


> ...Christianity is based on an actual event that took place near the Jewish Passover, and Mary was a suffering actual woman, not a fertility goddess.


Mary Magdelene _was _made a saint, however.

Spring is also planting time, and it's interesting to note that the virgin birth can be attributed to an agricultural outlook. Female eggs were not known about until much later, so the assumption was just as it is in agriculture: a seed is planted, and the Earth is the passive receptacle. Of course, the seed was God's, so Mary was simply a passive participant.


----------



## Ingélou

Too many things in here I could take issue with, on historical, theological and various other grounds; so I won't. 
Let's agree to differ. Happy Easter, Million...

But this is a thread about religious music, not religious debate. Here is the beautiful music that I listened to tonight at our Easter Vigil Mass: the Exultet.

'O truly blessed night,
When things of heaven are wed to those of earth.'


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

clara s said:


> excellent and very powerful


Yes it is but i still kinda dig more Russian singing...Maybe because im a slav...Greeks are special in way they sing and what they sing...Russians do it milder and voices are softer...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## perempe

Parsifal on Good Friday, and St Matthew Passion (just arrived home, see pictures). tomorrow it's Romeo & Juliet. (Monday Parsifal again.)













next week i'm going to see 6 operas. (5 guest performances in the local opera house.) beat that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I listened to this fabulous jazz album


----------



## Alypius

Earlier:

*Arvo Part, Stabat Mater (1985)*

Kristjan Järvi / Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, _Arvo Pärt: Cantique_ (Sony, 2010)










Tomorrow:

*Bach: Easter Oratory*

Philippe Herreweghe, _Bach: Oster-Oratorium_ (Harmonia mundi, 2001)










From the Italian painter Piero della Francesca (Martinu composed a work in honor of his paintings, but I don't believe this was one of the ones that he chose to portray in his orchestral suite). It is one of my favorite paintings:










Have a blessed Easter


----------



## starthrower

Leonard Bernstein-Mass


----------



## Piwikiwi

violadude said:


> I'll be listening to Ancient Babylonian music recreations in worship of the fertility goddess, Ishtar (where we get the name Easter).





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Easter: an old celebration of fertility, sex, renewal and spring traditionally symbolised by the rabbit (well, they "bonk a lot" as my mum says, but in ancient Egypt it was the hare which was the symbol!) and the egg. A tradition that has been around for well over 4000 (perhaps even 5000) years and common to MANY ancient religions each with their own goddess of spring and fertility (good old Ishtar has been mentioned already as the Babylonian goddess, and Ingélou has mentioned some other ones).
> 
> So, to celebrate I will go listen to some music associated with spring (even though it's actually autumn where I live.)  Happy Easter everyone!


Kids, don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

violadude said:


> I'll be listening to Ancient Babylonian music recreations in worship of the fertility goddess, Ishtar (where we get the name Easter).


I realize this is an old post, but I came across it looking for Easter listening ideas.

This is not correct. Easter most likely is an Old English word, and may refer to a goddess of theirs, whose name was Eostre, and for whom a feast was held at that same time of year. In Greek and Latin, the more common languages of the early church, Easter was called, (and I believe still is called) Pascha. At any rate, it has nothing to do with Ishtar.


----------



## Pugg

Parsifal and St Matthew passion for sure.


----------



## jegreenwood

I have a recording of St. Matthew Passion by Jos Van Veldhoven that I've only listened to once. Seems like a good opportunity for another hearing.

And it's recordings like this that make me wish I had a surround set-up.


----------



## Bradius

These are all really great suggestions. I've been trying to get to all of them this weekend. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Pugg

Bradius said:


> These are all really great suggestions. I've been trying to get to all of them this weekend.
> Thanks!!!


No Bank holiday for you today?


----------



## Judith

Listening to Classic FM all Easter getting excited over the Hall of Fame!


----------

